# Golden Strand @ Sunny Isles Parking



## cherokee_villager (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anyone been here recently? Am wondering what the *parking situation* is. As I understand it, the construction has been completed at the lobby area, thus yielding some space. But has the parking garage across the street been completed for the use of the guests?

Arriving in 7 days, and hopefully no tropical depressions will be arriving at the same time .


----------



## cherokee_villager (Sep 18, 2007)

*Golden Strand In Sunny Isles Beach (North Miami Beach)*

Am here at this beautiful resort, so will answer my own inquiry. *Yes*, the parking has improved since my last visit last September. The renovations have been completed on Bldg 2 so parking has resumed at that site. the underground garage is operating just fine, as well as the secured West parking area across the street.

The grounds are just beautiful. Really maintained!! Our one bedroom apartment has a terrific view of the beach, not to mention the closeness to the beach. My wife say's it looks like her home in the Philippines. With the mf of just $435 for a one bedroom, we will probably be looking for another week here.


----------



## moxie (Sep 20, 2007)

You have found one of the gems in the Miami area. Flanked by the Trump Towers on the north and the new Acqualina to the south, you're getting a billion dollar view/beach for pennies.

We own a week 28 villa. The MF are very low. Almost half of the owners are from Canada, where they use the resort heavily during the winter/spring. Most stay for several weeks at a time.

Enjoy!

Tiffany
Deland, FL


----------



## cherokee_villager (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes Tiffany, I couldn't agree with you more. We leave on Saturday and go to our Weston timeshare for another week, with views of the Everglades. Our South Florida vacation has been great so far, and with little rain to speak of.


----------



## rsnash (Jan 2, 2009)

2 BR Golden Strand unit for sale on eBay. It says 2 BR lock off, but the room diagrams show no 2 BR that looks like a lock off and there's no typical lockoff description within the ad. Can the Golden Stand owners out there please comment on the value of this sale? Thanks.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Jan 2, 2009)

rsnash said:


> 2 BR Golden Strand unit for sale on eBay. It says 2 BR lock off, but the room diagrams show no 2 BR that looks like a lock off and there's no typical lockoff description within the ad. Can the Golden Stand owners out there please comment on the value of this sale? Thanks.


 
I sold my Unit last year, but I can tell you this. I have never seen any "lockoff" units at the resort in my 2 visits to the resort. They just weren't built for lockoffs. Typical misinfo in an ebay ts listing. The seller receives bum info from the seller, and passes it on. I also question the seller as stating no mf due at closing. I would ask him if the 2009 fee's have been paid? You should also check with the resort to verify this. All 2009 mf fee's were due Dec 1, 2008. 

My resort map indicates Unit 1204 is in Bldg 1, 2nd floor, unit 04. 

As for "value". Hard to tell now. I sold my 1 BR/1 BA last Feb for $5000 thru the resort real estate agent on premises. I paid $203. on ebay 2 years earlier. I have ebay email me all the new listings for Golden Strand, and very, very few come up for sale on ebay. Only about 2 or three during 2008. In the first listing, details unknown, the buyer got it for $600. A real bargain. The next couple of listings, the buyers had to pay a couple thousand, as I recall because word had gotten out about the resort, thru this BBS.

We lived in South Florida for 28 years, and that area is well taken care of. Next door is a Trump Hotel/condo high rise, same on the other side of the Strand. The beach is really nice.


----------



## rsnash (Jan 3, 2009)

I called as you suggested. It is a Room Type 4A, the lock off used to just be the second bedroom, with no kitchen or balcony, or separate phone line. So they don't allow it to be locked off anymore.






And, no they haven't paid 2009 maintenance.

I'm really looking for a lock off, so won't be bidding. But it looks like a very nice layout and good price for someone looking for south FL. There's even a powder room off the foyer, so it is really a 2.5 bath.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Jan 5, 2009)

cherokee_villager said:


> I also question the seller as stating no mf due at closing. I would ask him if the 2009 fee's have been paid? You should also check with the resort to verify this. All 2009 mf fee's were due Dec 1, 2008.


 
I asked the ebay seller about the mf:

_Hi, _
_The 2009 maintenance fees have not been paid and will not be due until 1/15/09 and the closing company will collect them from you. _
_Thanks, _
_Stacy_

_*In the past, all mf were due Dec 1, so I really don't believe Stacy's response. The statement that the closing company will collect it makes the ebay listing more deceitful, in my humble opinion.*_


----------

